# Late '70s Trickle hauler



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

Here's something I've been working on lately. I've come up with a replica of Dick Trickle's Superamerica Gas Ford short track race car hauler. I made this one motorized using an Auto World 4 gear chassis with the front wheels mounted separately. I resin cast the cab after adding the sleeper while the back section was made out of sheet plastic. Lastly I applied the decals I created. The Firebird was created a few years ago but its always needed a way to get to the track!


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Nicely done.:thumbsup: You need to find a set of dualies to match the fronts.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Great looking hauler!!! I agree with the rear wheel suggestion. Maybe a set of chrome T Jet truck rims like the ones RRR makes? Buds had them in black or red last time I looked, or chrome direct from RRR. That's some cool styrene engineering you got there! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

That's one sweet Hauler.


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

Well thought out, great execution!! 

I dig it :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That's one cool hauler!!! A lot of work right there!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Real nice Mr G. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

That is just plain totally off the hook. Now I have to try and make one . Outstanding. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Sweet!I`d like to do the Snake`s hauler someday.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great work on the hauler & Firebird!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Really nice work well done

Roger Corrie


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow!

Great job putting the whole package together.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Very Sweet Hauler :thumbsup: A few others suggested some other rear wheels, but if you have some diecast wheels to match the front, how about turning them down, and gluing them in as inserts to the 4 gear rear wheels / I think it would look good, that is, if you had a matching set of wheels like the fronts ?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Smooth and curvy...it just looks so Right!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Far Out Hauler Mr.G...zilla


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

sweet


----------

